# The Evolving Terrarium (idea)



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought it would be neat to post some full evolution shots of my first tank. I have posted photos of this tank before, but I thought this would be different and perhaps something others would like to comment on and add to with their own 'evolutionary' photos. So, please add posts to this thread of tank shots from conception to current state, with stages in between. 

For this one, you can see my thought process from the terraced hardscape through the continual plantings that have made it over-grown and indiscernible. I discovered, shortly after finishing this tank, that I had developed a serious fondness for all sorts of plants. At present, this tank still houses a pair of Bastimentos and their young, but it has also become a holding tank for plants that will fill the new/larger tank that is going to replace this one, so it is in a state of disarray, but I kind of like how it looks after more than a year.  Ok, enough talk.























































This tank is about 30gal and pretty short, by the way.

Now, post yours! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is a sweet looking vivarium, i like the depth it has to it.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

cool idea and very nicly grown in looks great
craig


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how long has it been planted??


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, beautiful tank, What are you planning on putting in it?


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great idea to show the evolution. I've always loved that tank. I can only imagine how your new ones are doing. 

James


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

That is pretty fantastic actually!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

That's crazy, can you post a full tank shot from the outside?


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes I love it. It is beautiful.. I wouldn't mind looking at that without frogs in it.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!  

Anyone else have shots of their tanks from different stages of growth/planting? I think it's interesting how much tanks change over time and how different they end up looking than we first imagined.





Julio said:


> how long has it been planted??


It's been up since August of 07, but I haven't completely stopped planting it.



bobberly1 said:


> Wow, beautiful tank, What are you planning on putting in it?


It has had Bastimentos for a year now. 



ChrisK said:


> That's crazy, can you post a full tank shot from the outside?


I would post a shot, but it doesn't look like much from far away, plus there is duct tape holding the door on... 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I want to see the evolution of the epoxy tree buttress . . .


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll second that. Have you done anymore since the last MADS meeting?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> I would post a shot, but it doesn't look like much from far away, plus there is duct tape holding the door on...
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


oh ok haha, what are the dimensions?


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

melas said:


> I want to see the evolution of the epoxy tree buttress . . .





xm41907 said:


> I'll second that. Have you done anymore since the last MADS meeting?


Hahaha! You guys are gonna have to wait on that! I never imagined it would take me this long to complete (I've been working on it since August), but it should be worth the effort in the end.  I hope to have it finished shortly after Xmas, maybe as late as mid-Feb. 



ChrisK said:


> oh ok haha, what are the dimensions?


It's roughly a 20" cube. 


Mike


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what are the dimensions?


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

So 20x20x20? It looks so much bigger than that! It's amazing how much difference that added depth makes as opposed to a regular shallow fish tank. I have even noticed the difference in my 50gal breeder (with fish).


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Mike, I hope you won't mind if I offer some criticism so we can think about other aspects of design. I'm not to happy about the way the tank looks mainly because there are too many different plants in the tank and it looks congested and unnatural. But I'm glad you posted it because it goes back to the original post about the "evolving" terrarium. When I first started vivariums, I'd do the landscape and as time would move on I'd just keep adding plants as I got them. Bad habits die hard so of course I'm still doing this, but the direction I am trying to shift in is to instead use fewer species but multiples of the same plant. This way you can create a more natural look with clusters of the same type of plant. Maybe pick one ground cover, 2-3 plants you'd want scattered along the ground, and then some some species you'd like to see mounted, so in the end it is just as densely planted and grown in but more uniform in appearance.

Is this going off-topic or can we discuss this issue of vivarium design?

P.S. I want to see a followup on that buttress too.. start a new thread for the evolution of that tank.


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Perhaps a new thread on viv design theory? Personally, I'd like to see an example of the more 'natural' vivaria with fewer plant species (but I'm not going to ask for that here for fear of hijaking accusations!)


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Corpus Callosum said:


> Is this going off-topic or can we discuss this issue of vivarium design?


Let's start a new one, or I can offer the thread I started sometime back. I always wanted it to turn into more of a discussion on design issues. Me and Michael have recently discussed an interest in seeing some good construction and design conversations taking place. For instance, I agree with Michael (Corpus) in terms of realistic design and end result achieved by using this approach. But at the same time, I really like Mike's (roxrgneiss) design here, so discussion on all styles is good. But we need more conversation so we can push this topic further and get our hobby to keep exploring!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/30873-notes-vivarium-building.html


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Mike, 

I don't mind your comments at all; I've had similar thoughts myself. I would need more/larger tanks to make what you describe possible, conisdering my attitude towards collecting plants... and no greenhouse to store them. Plus, with most of the plants I have, they just wouldn't work as a theme or grow too slowly to achieve that. However, I did volley for a less cluttered look with my latest tank (for Cayo De Aguas) and I think it came off all right.

Of course, with this tank, the current state is something I could never have anticipated last summer - it has become a place for me to stockpile plants for an upcoming project (along with two other plant holding-tanks). So, I have let things get a little out of hand with this tank. 

I was hoping others might join the thread with their own photos of tanks over time.... I can't be the only one who has taken more than one or two pictures of a tank since making it.

The buttress will happen one day, but to start a thread on it now would just leave people hanging. 

Thanks for the candor, Mike. 

Mike



Corpus Callosum said:


> Mike, I hope you won't mind if I offer some criticism so we can think about other aspects of design. I'm not to happy about the way the tank looks mainly because there are too many different plants in the tank and it looks congested and unnatural. But I'm glad you posted it because it goes back to the original post about the "evolving" terrarium. When I first started vivariums, I'd do the landscape and as time would move on I'd just keep adding plants as I got them. Bad habits die hard so of course I'm still doing this, but the direction I am trying to shift in is to instead use fewer species but multiples of the same plant. This way you can create a more natural look with clusters of the same type of plant. Maybe pick one ground cover, 2-3 plants you'd want scattered along the ground, and then some some species you'd like to see mounted, so in the end it is just as densely planted and grown in but more uniform in appearance.
> 
> Is this going off-topic or can we discuss this issue of vivarium design?
> 
> P.S. I want to see a followup on that buttress too.. start a new thread for the evolution of that tank.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Agreed, Wayne, I'd like to see more discussion along those lines too. Do start a new thread or ressume the old one. I can think of a few things to add.

The first thing is tank size & scale.

Mike





Mywebbedtoes said:


> Let's start a new one, or I can offer the thread I started sometime back. I always wanted it to turn into more of a discussion on design issues. Me and Michael have recently discussed an interest in seeing some good construction and design conversations taking place. For instance, I agree with Michael (Corpus) in terms of realistic design and end result achieved by using this approach. But at the same time, I really like Mike's (roxrgneiss) design here, so discussion on all styles is good. But we need more conversation so we can push this topic further and get our hobby to keep exploring!
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/30873-notes-vivarium-building.html


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree with Mike in there being too many different types of plants, but at the same time i think that is what makes it look so good.


----------



## postal (Aug 12, 2008)

I think the 2nd to last pic is fantastic! The last pic is too overgrown and cluttered.

However, I understand the point of tossing things in because you dont have a place for them. I'm not done planting my new tank but already need a plant storage tank until I figure out what plants I want to use where....

Hard to believe that tank is that small. You did a great job with the hardscape and planting in such a small area.


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok since no one else has  

Here has been the evolution of my first real attempt (no broms atm as I need to lower the false bottom.. speaking of design issues). It has no frogs in it and I need to pretty much tear it apart and lower the whole thing but here it is in chronological order (edit - don't mind the dirty glass..):


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I think having many species in the same tank does not necessarily make it unnatural. If you are going for a particular habitat that harbors extreme biodiversity per square foot than it's pretty accurate. In this case alot of the plants are from all over the place so I would say it's a mix of tropical habitats. 

Recently I've been leaning towards the concept of a bigger enclosure with a realistic amount of species. If you're going for accuracy bigger plants should also be used so it doesn't look like a Lilliputien wonderland, I used to have a habit of making the whole display out of tiny specimen plants and it looked really odd.......maybe mix large mature plants with smaller specimens of the same species.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone! And thanks for sharing dw. Your tank is coming along well. 



JoshH said:


> I think having many species in the same tank does not necessarily make it unnatural. If you are going for a particular habitat that harbors extreme biodiversity per square foot than it's pretty accurate. In this case alot of the plants are from all over the place so I would say it's a mix of tropical habitats.
> 
> Recently I've been leaning towards the concept of a bigger enclosure with a realistic amount of species. If you're going for accuracy bigger plants should also be used so it doesn't look like a Lilliputien wonderland, I used to have a habit of making the whole display out of tiny specimen plants and it looked really odd.......maybe mix large mature plants with smaller specimens of the same species.


Lilliputian Wonderland sums up my first tank in a way; I really stuck to a certain scale. I have enjoyed it a lot, but I have more ideas about how I want a finished product to look and have developed other methods of designing terarriums since. I thinkthe idea of larger plants/specimens is great and something I have been working toward - the downside, I have found, is that most large specimens of nice plants are quite expensive. I do agree that bigger tanks can allow a more natural setting to be achieved. 

I agree, in many places there are loads of species. In some 1.5' square/cubed areas where ground meets tree, bank, on a regolith pile, or just on a branch, there may only be three or so plant species, but in another there could be 20X that number that all vie for light/space.

However, when dart frogs are factored in and the goal becomes making the tank decorum suit their needs, as well (cover, reproduction, etc). You can only maintain a limited balance of natural/unnatural. It would be hard to recreate a truly natural tank setting with dart frogs in mind in a space of less than 30'X30'X30' (IMO), depending on the species of course (and not based on any scientific literature, just for the sake of argument). If frogs aren't taken into account, I think it would be easier to make a simple, natural setting in a tank that is smaller than a room.


Ok, just for kicks, here are a couple shots of varying diversity:

This shot is cool and has only 3 or four species, not including mosses, but how realistic (as in ablility to pull it off) would this scene be in a dart tank?









This one is neat too and much more diverse, but I don't think it would be easy to make a tank like this either.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

roxrgneiss said:


> This one is neat too and much more diverse, but I don't think it would be easy to make a tank like this either.


Especially trying to get a human to stay in the tank.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

roxrgneiss said:


> Now, post yours!
> Cheers,
> Mike


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Cool Jason!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome Jason! The newer shots using regular bromos instead of tillandsias look alot better. I find it hard to use tillandsia in all but the tallest, drier vivs. The fern does well in giving it the forest floor look too.

Mike, are you working on just that one buttress or are there going to be others? You know making stuff out of epoxy is an addiction right? This whole drawn out suspense thing has gotta come to an end, you know we're all dying to see what you're up to!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, Jason. I like your tank grown in best and that fern is great. Looks like you have just the right amount of lighting over it. I also like the hardscape you started with, the hill and roots look very nice.

Josh, that buttress is my bane! Honestly, there won't be more than one, but I have taken on other projects along that way that have slowed production. I vow to post some shots of the finished work. However, as a disclaimer, I may have to let it grow in just a touch and tweak things for awhile. You guys have me feeling the pressure though, hope I don't crack!


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike, I hope you show a "sneak peak" of your buttress project. I understand why you say there won't more than one. 
I've never been to a rainforest and I honestly wish I wouldn't have googled "buttress roots". The pics are so captivating. Maybe my 32X22X32 tank just wasn't big enough. I know I could have made a better "playground" for them out of the space I have, but I've already got so much time and Gorrila glue invested in this. The worst part is when I started test fitting vines and large plants they cover up most of the tree anyways.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

I wish I could shrink myself for a bit and go for a hike in there!!!!!!!!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah that's pretty wild!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

IN2DEEP said:


> Mike, I hope you show a "sneak peak" of your buttress project. I understand why you say there won't more than one.
> I've never been to a rainforest and I honestly wish I wouldn't have googled "buttress roots". The pics are so captivating. Maybe my 32X22X32 tank just wasn't big enough. I know I could have made a better "playground" for them out of the space I have, but I've already got so much time and Gorrila glue invested in this. The worst part is when I started test fitting vines and large plants they cover up most of the tree anyways.


This looks really good! I guess you have also felt the pain that comes with trying to carve out an organic shape... Much too tedious to try again in the near future. I especially like how you were able to make one of the roots take some big bends - I googled a lot of root images too and came up with many that had serious curves - you're a brave soul for accomplishing that! Oddly enough, the tank I am working on is almost the same size as yours. 

Yes, I think planting it in will be a challenge, such that many of the plant choices will need to be slow growing and/or grow in small patches, so that the scenery isn't taken over. Actually, I decided to make a buttress because I have some plants that grow in that way, so I thought this would be a naturalistic way to display them and make a neat environment for dart frogs at the same time. I recommend lots of small orchids and small/medium aroids (broad-leaved and shingling). I think some miniature ferns would look neat too, but those would take a long time to grow in.. I'm still trying to figure out how to incorporate bromeliads and maintain a natural look.

So, what kind of foam did you use for this? And the coating is gorilla glue and coconut product?

Mike


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I am also interested in what you covered it in...


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

Mike,thanks for the compliment. I appreciate the plant suggestions. It's probably more what it needs, but smaller plants than I envisioned when I started. The big bend was made to go around a bonsi ficus, but am debating putting an unidentified brom pup I got from a yard sale ($2-SCORE!) in instead. I've also got a swiss cheese plant (vine) I want to add. I was thinking orchids, but was thinking of securing them to vines. The faces I got at art show and mounted them to a drip wall which I'm going to cover with small ferns for a depth perspective trick.










The foam is from Home Depot, later I found the best way to fasten foam together was ceramic coated deck screws (not supposed to rust). I used japanese bonsi root saw (paid more but looks like drywall saw) to sculpt (makes a mess fast, but sculpts foam faster once you get the right angle) 

Kyle1745, I did a few samples first. I used playing cards to mix "dusted" Laguna peat granules and black Crayola dry tempra pigment (can make black glue if you want) into the gorrila glue, makes it more rigid and won't leech color into water. I used coffee grinder to make "dust" from (dark-light) peat granules, tree fern panel, Zilla beaked and Schultz sphagnum moss (green), coco brick (orange-used very little), cork bark (will jamb up grinder and left chunky for texture), and bamboo for covering layer. The wet glue mix was immediatly covered with "dusted" materials according to color placement and luck. Then, covered again once glue partially swelled and pressed to reduce swelling. Aslong as covered with "dust" can press down glue without it sticking to your skin. I never wore gloves and excesive dust was knocked off and used as base for next batch of glue. I hope that explains it all.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I would definately use the Ficus bonsai, which looks like a rock fig to me. Or try to get a small Florida strangler fig, either would send aerial roots down the fake trunk and it would look awesome!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

To continue the conversation. The below pictures were taking by me near Santa Elena Costa Rica. Santa Elena is a town next to Monte Verde Cloud forest. Notice, in picture one, you have a dense dense grouping. However, you will notice that you see the same few species repeated multiple times. So this is very much in line with what Michael (Corpus) was suggesting.









P.S. This is the base of a tree beleive it or not! I love cloud forests for this reason.

But we often saw things like this. Very simple groupings of just one or two kinds of plants and lots of moss. This look is not too popular with vivarium builders, we tend to go for much more, but I think it looks great.




























Did anyone ever start a new thread on vivarium building? If not I am going to post this to my "Notes on Vivarium Building" thread.


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, I have an idea as to why I like the more varied viv's so much.... I think it's more an idea of scale- the fewer species tanks look like you just cut out a little bit of the forest, and the more species look like a more distant view. 

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Another thing is the size of alot of the plants. Many of the plants that would truly be accurate for a dart tank are rampant climbers and weeds, like most of your philodendrons, etc. So for smaller systems you are restricted to the smaller epiphytes simpley because they work well in creating a stable, somewhat maintianance free habitat.

Now, if you have a big enclosure, lets say a 48Lx24Wx48H or something in that range then things really change in terms of what would be appropriate. In something that size just having tiny orchids and such would look silly, thats where you could use larger aroids like Philodendron squamiferum and Anthurium clarinervum to keep things to the right scale. And the repatitive use of one or two species of the less showy bromeliads would look perfect, something like a plain green Vriesia or Guzmania...........More weedy/plain plants with just a few eyecatching specimen plants looks the most natural usually.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> To continue the conversation. The below pictures were taking by me near Santa Elena Costa Rica. Santa Elena is a town next to Monte Verde Cloud forest. Notice, in picture one, you have a dense dense grouping. However, you will notice that you see the same few species repeated multiple times. So this is very much in line with what Michael (Corpus) was suggesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures, Wayne. I like the little Peperomia sp (?) in the third picture. I think the crowded tree base is really neat, but I think it would be hard to immulate in a tank because the lighting would need to be very strong to prevent the lower foliage from being shaded out, if a significant amount of vertical area were planted like that. I suppose it would be possible to find some very low light plants for the lower portion though.

I really like the other 'simple' scenes a lot too and they do look possible in a tank, at least as moss-covered branch additions. But, if you had enough branches like those, you might not need much else.

I'm not really worried about the direction of this thread now, so add it to another or continue here, either way...





morselchip said:


> Ok, I have an idea as to why I like the more varied viv's so much.... I think it's more an idea of scale- the fewer species tanks look like you just cut out a little bit of the forest, and the more species look like a more distant view.
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


I think the landscape helps give a tank some depth also, if you start with a 'flat' base, that is similar to how the end result will look. And of course, it's hard to make any good depth with 12" to work with (IMO), I have tried it and didn't have as much luck. 

On the other hand, I see what you mean; variety from one area to another gives a sense of distance. 



JoshH said:


> Another thing is the size of alot of the plants. Many of the plants that would truly be accurate for a dart tank are rampant climbers and weeds, like most of your philodendrons, etc. So for smaller systems you are restricted to the smaller epiphytes simpley because they work well in creating a stable, somewhat maintianance free habitat.
> 
> Now, if you have a big enclosure, lets say a 48Lx24Wx48H or something in that range then things really change in terms of what would be appropriate. In something that size just having tiny orchids and such would look silly, thats where you could use larger aroids like Philodendron squamiferum and Anthurium clarinervum to keep things to the right scale. And the repatitive use of one or two species of the less showy bromeliads would look perfect, something like a plain green Vriesia or Guzmania...........More weedy/plain plants with just a few eyecatching specimen plants looks the most natural usually.


Yes, the right plants available to you and a larger tank would go a long way towards making a more natural scene. And a big tank full of only tiny epiphytes might look a bit funny... unless the kind of background or wood/vines used called for that kind of planting and not much else.. perhaps a recreation of a canopy layer? But in the end, I think it comes down to your knowledge of what plants are available, which ones go/grow where, your interest level, and how much you are willing to spend! A lot of nice plants that will work well are not cheap and some are hard to find.


Should we start topic by topic and with intermittent discussion of general aspects that cover the best points of terrarium design from our different and similar points of view? I would like to hear what others think (in depth) and I wouldn't mind sharing how I see things also.

Mike


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> Should we start topic by topic and with intermittent discussion of general aspects that cover the best points of terrarium design from our different and similar points of view? I would like to hear what others think (in depth) and I wouldn't mind sharing how I see things also.
> 
> Mike


Sure Mike, I think thats a great idea. Wayne and I were taking about doing the same thing, getting a thread going on the elemental aspects of designing vivaria.....Should we start a new thread or use this one? I could start a new one and title it "Natural Terrarium Design" if you want.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

JoshH said:


> I could start a new one and title it "Natural Terrarium Design" if you want.



That sounds good, Josh, since we seem to have begun a fresh line of discussion. Sounds like this will be a good thread to follow. 

Mike


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> That sounds good, Josh, since we seem to have begun a fresh line of discussion. Sounds like this will be a good thread to follow.
> 
> Mike


I agree.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Let's get it going! 

I will provide links to a few throeads I have started that will be of benefit. It will be awesome to have a massive thread with lots of reference material.




roxrgneiss said:


> That sounds good, Josh, since we seem to have begun a fresh line of discussion. Sounds like this will be a good thread to follow.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

P.S. This is the tree the above picture of the plant wall came from. I agree Mike, this would be very hard to pull off, but looks sweet! Eco Walls is doing it though, but it is a different application. You could pull it off I think, at least the look of it, if it was layered properly. Your top plants would have to lay lower, or wind between lower plants.










Josh H is going in the right direction with his recent work based on my field observations, atleast for the style he is going for, a cloud forest. Lowland forests would be hard to duplicate on a small scale as there is just not much in the way of small dense plant life at the floor level. Most of it would be in the canopy. The lower levels are large leafed plants for the most part.



> I really like the other 'simple' scenes a lot too and they do look possible in a tank, at least as moss-covered branch additions. But, if you had enough branches like those, you might not need much else.


Mike, agreed. There is something amazing about enjoying a single plant of two on a carpet of green. I think we often put way too much in our tanks. I know I do. I can't help it, im impatient. 


Cloud forest have a wicked density and diversity, but most of frogs are not from there. These are from the private reserve called La Mirador in Santa Elena. If you go to Costa Rica and Monte Verde, STAY HERE! Views of Arenal lake and volcano, and did I say PRIVATE JUNGLE RESERVE? Super cool.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, it's up and running in the Part's and Contruction area! I wasn't sure exactly what we need to include or start with so feel free to post your thoughts. The only thing I'd like to limit is off-topic stuff, and kinda keep it on the more advanced ideas of terrarium design.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Good idea! Are plant suggestions off topic? I have a link to Orchid lists i typed up I wanted to include. But I consider that an advanced construction topic.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> Good idea! Are plant suggestions off topic? I have a link to Orchid lists i typed up I wanted to include. But I consider that an advanced construction topic.



Nope, plant list are fine. Actually, I've been working on a rather large project of creating a list that gives the natural orgin and locality of most terrarium flora. Hopefully will be on my site and I'd like to get it stickied in the plant forums for everyone when I'm done.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Cool! I will hit that thread up when I have some time.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, it's been a little while and the tank has hit a new phase of evolution. Still planning to replace this tank at some point, so I'm not overly concerned with how it looks, but I'm still enjoying it. 

I cleaned it up a little and moved some things around, also added a bromeliad.






































Mike

Edit: Still open for anyone to post their 'evolution' shots!!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Great thread . . .

I like the look of the densely planted viv. Reminds me of a patch of rainforest floor that a tree fell. Then for a short term a million plants soak up the sun untill they get shaded out again . . . . 

Nice viv


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Nathan.  It would be cool to take some time lapse photos as the plants grow in to capture that affect. 

Mike


----------

